# HP Snyder built Hawthorne



## Waterland (May 14, 2013)

Picked this up today.  Advertised on Craigslist as "Antique 1939 26" Ladies Bike" with no description and no photo.  I emailed and the lady sent me a picture.  Once I saw that it was a CWC in original paint, I had to have it.  It looks later than 1939, more than likely early postwar, I've posted a picture of the serial number to verify.  I love the color of it, and once I clean it up some more the blue color will really shine.  The front rim is pretty bent, I'll take it to the bike shop to see if they can fix it for me.  For the most part, it's all there with the exception of the pedals which are from a Schwinn, and the rack which is some weird folding contraption that looks really ugly.  I think it's supposed to be a rack that converts to a child seat.  Anyone know what the original rack for this is supposed to look like?






Also has this later mudflap added on, anyone want to buy it from me?  $20





Serial Number


----------



## jpromo (May 14, 2013)

Built by HP Snyder--1941. I foresee PMs about selling the tires. Enjoy!


----------



## Waterland (May 14, 2013)

I could have sworn that was a Cleveland Welding chainring, but HP Snyder must have had a similar ring, thanks for the correction!


----------



## Nickinator (May 14, 2013)

I saw this on craigslist too great bike! and yes its snyder build hawthorne,


----------



## wspeid (May 14, 2013)

I just snagged this one at a yard sale last weekend; the pictures might be helpful.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41653-Help-ID-ing-a-Hawthorne-find


----------



## Waterland (May 14, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Built by HP Snyder--1941. I foresee PMs about selling the tires. Enjoy!




The tires are not original.  They are labeled "The Special Balloon Tyre" and have a stamp that says Taiwan on them.  They're in great shape though, so they'll make good riders.


----------



## jpromo (May 14, 2013)

Waterland said:


> I could have sworn that was a Cleveland Welding chainring, but HP Snyder must have had a similar ring, thanks for the correction!




The ring is specific to Wards Hawthorne and was used on bikes from either CWC or Snyder, which both supplied to Montgomery Ward at this time.


----------



## Waterland (May 14, 2013)

Good to know.  So how could you tell it was Snyder and not CWC?  Frame type?  Serial number?  I'm still clueless on a lot of the subtleties of these bikes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2013)

Waterland said:


> Good to know.  So how could you tell it was Snyder and not CWC?  Frame type?  Serial number?  I'm still clueless on a lot of the subtleties of these bikes.




Snyder ladies' frames from that era have two connecting tubes between the front frame tubes, as well as the rteverse year stamp.


----------



## M.Martian (May 19, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Snyder ladies' frames from that era have two connecting tubes between the front frame tubes, as well as the rteverse year stamp.




Isn't the fender brace on the rear stays also a give-a-way on cwc versus Snyder?


----------



## jpromo (May 19, 2013)

M.Martian said:


> Isn't the fender brace on the rear stays also a give-a-way on cwc versus Snyder?




That is indeed another way to tell, but that brace isn't visible in the pictures. I think the cue is that Snyder braces curve around the fender while CWC braces run straight between the seat stays.


----------



## Waterland (May 19, 2013)

I'm confused, I don't know what you mean by "rear stays" and seat stays.  Can you show me the difference between the two fender styles?  Post some pictures circling the parts you're referring to so I know what you mean, thanks!


----------

